# The Tree Silencer!!



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Hey guys I just want to know what you think of it any changes I am open to anything. I thought it would help me so maybee it will help you. It is built tough to last, I didn't go cheap. Check it out let me know what you think.
> www.thetreesilencer.com
> 
> Eric Jorgensen
> ...


IMO you should look at your price point. I would prob buy one if it didn't cost me $70.00. Even your decal is $15.00...


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks man I appreciate the response. If I have them made over seas They will be much cheaper it costs me alot more to have them made here. I worry about losing good customers if I have them made overseas. I could go with a cheaper material but this stuff is tuff and waterproof. The Decal is huge probably should shrink it down some.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

I think you have a great idea.... And If I held your product in my hand I'm sure I'd see the quality. 
Cheers to taking it to the next level!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks bro!!!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Pretty cool idea man.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

If I can get this thing going I will deffinitly be looking for field testers!!!


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Great idea, looks good in pics. If you need a field tester let me know. Good luck, Dan.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Looks real similar to the Bark Silencer by Stealth Outdoors


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

The concept is the same, but The Tree Silencer will cover the bark from your butt to your head, no part of you will touch the tree. We have pockets, clips, and a zipper pocket. 100% waterproof no need to take it with you when you leave your stand. Padded back rest keeps you comfortable in the tree for long sittings, waiting on that big one. I guarantee this thing will last in any elements and temp!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm not saying the bark silencer is bad I just think we went above and beyond!


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

looks good, like to try one...


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

There is a smaller version to called the mini!!! Same concept just a little smaller.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

My honest opinion............. I try to take as little as possible in to the woods with me and this would just create more clutter for me personally. Now, that being said, if I hunted land where I could leave these things in a tree and not take it down till after the season I'd be all over them. Plenty of storage, made from what appears to be very durable material and the fact that it is waterproof is just beautiful.


For what you're offering I don't think the price is bad at all. Good luck selling them bud!


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

If you've got extra's I'd love to try one.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll keep you all posted when its time for some field testing!! There are a few out there right now, but I'd like to get some all over the country.


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

*great*

Great idea!

My family owns around 700 acres of farmland in west central wisconsin. About 400 acres is wooded and we have many stands up that we share with each other. I think this product could benefit us in numerous ways:thumbs_up
Since it's private hunting, it wouldn't be a problem to leave this up for the season. 
Good luck and hope this product goes the distance for you!
If you need any field tested, we could put it through some heavy challenges and by the looks of it, I'm sure it would do extremely well


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> It will hang from tree up to 9ft in diameter.


Will it really go around a tree that is 9 feet across? Or do you mean circumference?


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Will it really go around a tree that is 9 feet across? Or do you mean circumference?


9ft around or circumference, glad you asked good thing to clear up.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

I changed the pricing and the store area of the site for more convienence. We sent a few out to be tested and hopefully some more soon. I can't wait to get a response from the guys trying them out!!! I really like mine. Its great for cameramen too holds all tapes, batteries with hand warmers for you cold weather hunters, and extra anything. I can't fit enough in my pack to fill it!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

There is a review video on the web site now. It's done by Ike from Ike's Outdoors. Check it out it shows some good details.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Bump, for my new buddy.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Can't wait to try mine out. It looks good.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Brotha!! You Rock!! Yours might show up today, tomorow for sure!!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

I did get me tree silencer, all I can say is WOW! This thing looks tough, The straps look like I could pull my truck with them and you can tell it was built in the USA. It's a quality outfit. thanks again


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

oct71 said:


> I did get me tree silencer, all I can say is WOW! This thing looks tough, The straps look like I could pull my truck with them and you can tell it was built in the USA. It's a quality outfit. thanks again


I may have went a little above and beyond on the quality. But I want them to last forever. Thanks Bro, Glad you like it.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

There's no tearing them up, they are built like a tank that's for sure. I've always been amazed that someone like Eric could think up something like this, lol, he does wear a helmet & velcro shoes after all.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> There's no tearing them up, they are built like a tank that's for sure. I've always been amazed that someone like Eric could think up something like this, lol, he does wear a helmet & velcro shoes after all.


Safety first!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

He won't need a helmet, he can strap on a tree silencer. I still can't believe how nice these work.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

We may have M2D Camo very soon!!! These are going to look SWEET!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

A few pick of them in action!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

The Mini is 3ft x 2ft
The Original is 4ft x 3ft


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Check out the web site we now have 5 new camo options!!! 
Mixed Pine
Conceal Brown
Conceal Green
Snowfall
M2D


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

That's alot of nice camo your offering. Can't wait to get my 2nd tree silencer in M2D camo.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

They should be done very soon!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

New Mini Tree Silencers in M2D Camo!!!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

I really like that camo. You had a great idea adding that to your line up.

Have you ever used it for a drag? If I get my bear this spring I'm gonna strap him on and pull him out. I'm sure the material you make it out of can handle it. That stuff is bulletproof. Good hunting


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Didn't get any bears this spring, but I enjoyed having my tree silencers. I really liked the net pouch to put my water and lunch in. The extra pockets came in handy for all my little stuff I usually drop. I have a few guys that used them this spring and they loved them. They wondered why they haven't used them before.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Troy glad they all liked them!! We are slowly putting a staff together! As of right now there are 10 of us includeing me!! Hopefully someday we can have a few hundred!!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

I used a tree silencer the other night as a ground pad under my sleeping bag. It worked nice too. Very versatile equipment.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

The new hot color option is the Conceal Green! It looks so good I think it will be the only color we offer. It dissapears on the Tree!! It is what I have been looking for for a while now!!!


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Planning on using mine in the ground blind. The hooks on top make it great to hang the silencer up, and put all my stuff in. Really keeps things cluster free in the blind.

The new color looks good....:thumb:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Good Luck Trav!!! Glad you like it. I like the picture from the tree the other day. Good Luck


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

I cant wait to put mine to good use this fall...They are great..


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd be happy to give one a try in the woods of NJ if you dont already have someone out here using them. Let me know and good luck. Your product looks great!!!

Mike


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Anything new from TS in 2012? I now that conceal green camo will be perfect for what I need.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Predator Brown Conception will be available soon! My web site is going to be erased my host site has went under. So I will be starting a new one from scratch very soon. April 30th it will be down. I need to find out how to switch my URL to a new domain site. At least they gave me a 2 week notice.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Bump for 2013!


----------



## glenn1 (Jul 10, 2011)

sooo... do you need staff testers yet? I live in WI and that looks perfect for turkey hunting. Interested


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Bump for a great product.. I use mine all the time in my tree, handy and quiet...


----------

